

Mac vs. PC: Does it matter, since the browser is everything? - whiskers
http://www.zdnet.com/blog/btl/mac-vs-pc-does-it-matter-since-the-browser-is-everything/54195?tag=content;feature-roto

======
makecheck
If that were really true, everyone would be crazy not to have a Linux machine,
wouldn't they?

This may be true some day, but certainly not now. And even if it becomes true,
"the browser" won't have more than a 50% role in the transition (remember how
HTML was supposed to obviate the need for Microsoft Office formats?).

As long as people (in mostly businesses) cling to their legacy of crap that is
dependent on Windows, it will be very hard for _them_ to use anything else.
It's never as simple as a few apps. It does seem likely though that in the
long term more nimble businesses will overtake many of the ones who have their
hands tied, and that ultimately a younger generation of workers will refuse to
maintain old software anyway.

Some people just like certain hardware. Some people like games, whereas others
need an OS with a real Unix base. The list of reasons to choose one, even now,
is quite long.

------
pedalpete
It's funny how the author argues that the browser is everything, and then goes
on to describe the cross-platform apps he uses. But that is the beauty of the
current paradigm. For most people it doesn't matter and as we move to more
cloud/managed storage, it will matter even less.

The PC vs Mac argument really comes down to more of a Ford vs. Porsche (if you
haven't driven a new Ford, check out the most recent Focus, I rented one and
it is amazing what you get on an entry level car). They both run very well,
have hardware that is suited to most tasks.

At this point it seems the hardware the average person buys is more about
cache (that's with an accent).

------
pbreit
Yes, since so much is happening in the browser, there's absolutely no reason
to tolerate the unpleasantness of Windows.

------
james-fend
I will judge you by what computer you are using... whether you like it or not

